# Information on Pescara



## Coady (May 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I will be moving to Pescara in September along with our little 6 month old boy. I'm hoping to arrange viewing some properties for long term rental prior to the move. My husband will be working in the Abruzzo airport so ideally we would like to live somewhere not too far from the airport. Obviously our main priority is that the area is safe and suitable for a family with a young baby. Any information that anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Pepone (Mar 20, 2015)

In the sourrounding of the airport are many new builded houses, or if you prefer to live outside the city I am sure you will find also some housing solution. If you don't like to work with a real estate agency take a look on this web pages: 
idealista.it/affitto-case/pescara-provincia/mappa 
subito.it/annunci-abruzzo/vendita/immobili/ 
kijiji.it/case/affitto/annunci-abruzzo/?entryPoint=sb


----------



## Coady (May 6, 2015)

Pepone said:


> In the sourrounding of the airport are many new builded houses, or if you prefer to live outside the city I am sure you will find also some housing solution. If you don't like to work with a real estate agency take a look on this web pages:
> idealista.it/affitto-case/pescara-provincia/mappa
> subito.it/annunci-abruzzo/vendita/immobili/
> kijiji.it/case/affitto/annunci-abruzzo/?entryPoint=sb


Thankyou Pepone I'll check this website out.


----------

